# 1,5V activar rele 12V



## fredoman2 (Abr 1, 2007)

Hola a todos! Tengo que activar rele a 12V mediante opto 4n25 y estoy bastante liado con los esquemas que tengo porque tengo esquemas de 5V de entrada a opto.Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

        * Con entrada de 1,5V al opto, ¿funcionaría éste?

        * Tengo un circuito a la salida del opto con R10K seriada al transistor npn bc 327 conectado a  la salida del colector del transistor interno del opto. ¿Seria correcto este esquema? Si sabeis de algun otro, decidme esquemas por favor. muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 1, 2007)

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/4N/4N35.pdf


Con 1.5V es muy justo, pero podria funcionar.



Yo haria la siguiente prueba:
Alimenta el led con 1.5V y pon una resistencia pequeña por ejemplo 22ohm.
El emisor a masa y el colector con un led y su resistencia limitadora por ejemplo a 12V 1k.
 con eso compruebas como minimo que te funciona con una entrada de 1.5V


Atensión como minimo debes tener 1.5V y 5mA si no vamos mal.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 1, 2007)

fredoman2, dibuja el esquemita y publicalo aquí. Así nos enteramos de qué estás haciendo y te podremos ayudar más fácil.

Mario


----------



## fredoman2 (Abr 2, 2007)

Este es el esquema al que me refería. Tiene un BC amplificador .


----------



## mcrven (Abr 2, 2007)

Bueno fredoman2, dices que ese circuito viene para alimentar el LED del optocoupler con 5 V. Según mi cuenta, debería estar alimentado con 7,8 V. Digamos que 8 V. Así consumiría 20 mA, el LED, con la R1 = 330 ohms.

Para ser alimentado con 5V @ 20 mA, la resistencia R1 debería ser de 190 ohms.

Ahora, para activarlo con 1,5 V, R1 debe ser de 15 ohms solamente.

Cálculos: V (alimentación) - V LED / I LED

                1,5V - 1,2 V / .02 A

                 0,3 / 0,02 = 15 0hms (R1)

Espero haber sido claro. Si no, escribe de nuevo.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## mcrven (Abr 2, 2007)

Se me olvidaba, recuerda que VCC es la tensión necesaria para el relay. En ese punto debes conectar 12 V.


----------



## fredoman2 (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola mcr, no he contado la caida de tensión en el led,despiste de novato, voy a empezar a hacerlo y me da que va a funcionar. Te debo una MCR, cuenta conmigo. ops:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 2, 2007)

Pues sigo sin entender los de 1.5v? 
El led pide un minimo de 1.1 y un valor tipico de 1.5v


----------



## michael20155 (Jun 9, 2012)

hola brother

cual es el codigo del optocoupler npn?

saludos


----------

